# Grim Sleeper Serial Killer’s Only Surviving Victim Tells Details Of Dreadful Night!



## exoticmommie (Jul 13, 2010)

http://bossip.com/265734/grim-sleep...victim-tells-details-of-dreadful-night-video/


----------



## HairBarbie (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Grim Sleeper Serial Killer’s Only Surviving Victim Tells Details Of Dreadful Nigh*

He was a monster to the core. Glad they finally caught him.


----------



## la mosca (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Grim Sleeper Serial Killer’s Only Surviving Victim Tells Details Of Dreadful Nigh*

How awful.  It's amazing that she survived.  You never know how you would deal with such a horrific encounter, but she seems almost laid-back in talking about what happened.


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Grim Sleeper Serial Killer’s Only Surviving Victim Tells Details Of Dreadful Nigh*

Is something wrong with her?


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Grim Sleeper Serial Killer’s Only Surviving Victim Tells Details Of Dreadful Nigh*

She's awfully bubbly and animated about this...  "ok, he was dark-skinnded and I had a fantasy about dark-skinnded menz"


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Grim Sleeper Serial Killer’s Only Surviving Victim Tells Details Of Dreadful Nigh*

she seems proud to have been a victim.  Like she just lives a life FULL of drama and LOVES it!


----------



## miss stress (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Grim Sleeper Serial Killer’s Only Surviving Victim Tells Details Of Dreadful Nigh*

I saw her story on America's Most Wanted like a mnth ago. I'm glad they got him too. I dont think anything is wrong with her though, I think she was just being super detailed abt the circumstances that led her to getting in that evil mans car. Besides the incident was decades ago so shes probably over all of the crying and drama I'm sure she was feeling around that time. She just seems happy to me


----------



## Harina (Feb 18, 2016)

*Did the Grim Sleeper kill 180 victims? As alleged serial killer’s trial begins, mystery surrounds his massive stash of photographs showing women asleep, drugged and even dead *

*Lonnie Frankilin Jr has denied killing 10 females between 1985 and 2007*
*Most of the victims were dumped in alleys and garbage bins in LA *
*Some of them were found naked and covered with mattresses and trash*
*Officers now fear that the Grim Sleeper may have claimed 180 lives  *
By DARREN BOYLE FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 07:11 EST, 18 February 2016 | UPDATED: 07:11 EST, 18 February 2016

Sitting in the dock with a formal blue shirt and a pair of reading glasses, Lonnie Franklin Jr watches the big screen as the faces of ten women are shown to the jury. 

The 63-year-old former police mechanic from Los Angeles is accused of killing the women over a period between 1985 and 2007, having taken a break between 1988 and 2002. The gap between the murders earned him the moniker 'Grim Sleeper'.

Franklin denies the murders. But when detectives raided his house they found a bizarre collection of more than 1,000 photographs and several hundred hours of video. Police believe as many as 180 of those women have been killed by the Grim Sleeper.








Lonnie Franklin Jr, 63, pictured yesterday on the first day of his trial for the murder of ten women, listened as prosecutors claimed he was the notorious 'Grim Sleeper' killer who stalked South Los Angeles for 22 years






Prosecutor Beth Silverman, pictured, showed the jury photographs of ten women she believes were murdered by Franklin between 1985 and 2007 on the opening day of the trial which is expected to last for four months






Porter Alexander, pictured holding a photograph of his daughter Alicia, who is one of Franklin's alleged victims. Mr Alexander was forced to leave the courtroom when an image of his daughter naked was shown to the jury

Over the next four months, prosecutors will attempt to link Franklin to the first ten killings. The youngest victim was just 15. At the same time, detectives will interrogate cold case files to try and link Franklin to other unsolved cases, some of which date from the 1970s. 

Prosecutor Beth Sliverman set the scene. Many of the young women had been shot. Most had been subjected to some form of sexual assault. Their bodies were dumped in alleys, stuffed into garbage bins while some were covered with a mattress.

Franklin, according to prosecutors, was invisible, able to blend in perfectly amid the chaos of a city which was blighted by crack cocaine.  

For the families, the graphic details were too much. Photographs of each victim were shown to the court. Groups of family members wept openly. Some had to leave the court.

After 30 years, Franklin appeared in court, almost six years since his arrest in 2010. 

Prosecutors claim that all the victims, bar one, had cocaine in their system. 

The families claim that the LAPD was not interested in investigating the deaths of young black women, some of whom had turned to prostitution to pay for their addiction. 










Franklin was arrested after detectives ran DNA from the crime scenes against a database seeking a partial match with any of the suspect's relatives when they identified Franklin's son Christopher  

In the Grim Sleeper's South Los Angeles of the mid 1980s, crack cocaine spread through the community destroying lives. The victims came mostly from poor backgrounds and had a multitude of problems. 

Police are undecided over the Grim Sleeper's true record of death. One victim survived an attack in 1988 which some believe scared the killer into taking a break until 2002 when the urge to murder became too strong. 

Others say a serial killer will not take a break and there are more victims out there. Women who had disappeared and their bodies never found. 

The woman who survived despite being raped and shot told detectives her attacker was a black man in his 20s and between 5'8 and 5'10 tall weighing about 160 pounds. 

She described him as 'soft-spoken and articulate'. She said his hair was trimmed and he had a 'pockmarked face'. 






Prosecutors projected images for the jury of the ten women who they claim were murdered by Franklin 

One team of detectives has been going through cold case files going back to the 1970s to see if any of the unsolved cases match the Grim Sleeper's profile.  

Silverman stood before the jury to open the case against Franklin. She spoke about the crack cocaine problem which swept the city and accused Franklin of targeting the women 'willing to sell their bodies and their souls in order to gratify their dependency on this powerful drug'.

She said: 'This was the perfect opportunity for someone who preyed on women. 

'Someone who knew the streets and the dark alleys by heart, someone who lived there and was able to blend in, someone who knew where the drug-addicted women and perhaps prostitutes would congregate and who knew how to lure potential victims into the darkness and the isolation of a vehicle through the promise of crack.'

Against this, Franklin's attorney Seymour Amster will attempt to spread doubt among the jury, to convince them that the LAPD have got the wrong man. 

Speaking shortly before the trial, Amster said: 'There more to it than people want to believe.' 

Soon he will get the opportunity to address the jury with his own opening statement. 






Officers raiding Franklin's house after his arrest found pictures of more than 1,000 women and videos 






The LAPD has released copies of the photographs in the hope that friends or family can identify the women






It is feared that many of the women on the list may have been murdered by the Grim Sleeper






The photographs were recovered by detectives who raided Franklin's South Los Angeles home, pictured


----------



## gn1g (Feb 18, 2016)

Story of the decade!


----------



## fasika (Feb 18, 2016)

OMG!!! What in the world?! So now we have black men doing this **** too?!


----------



## vickid (Feb 18, 2016)

Check HBO GO for the documentary Tales of the Grim Sleeper.  IT IS OUTSTANDING!  Saw it at the Pan African Film Fest last year where they had a Q and A with the filmmaker, local activists and attorney who forced the LAPD to open the case. This group was unrelenting and put major heat on LAPD and the mayor.  After the screening, you come away with the strong idea that LAPD KNEW what was going on and did not care because it was a bunch of low income black women being killed.  Lonnie Franklin's own friends seemed to know what he was doing and kept their mouths closed for years and talked about how sloppy he was with what he was doing.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 18, 2016)

OMG, those poor women.

I say light his ass on fire. Literally, pour kerosene on him and burn him up.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2016)

MizAvalon said:


> OMG, those poor women.
> 
> I say light his ass on fire. Literally, pour kerosene on him and burn him up.


Then put it out. Let him heal a bit. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow, I had never heard of this before.

Sicko AH


----------



## tigereyes83 (Feb 18, 2016)

That's a lot of women missing.. I bet you if they were clear this would have been solved a long time ago...


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2016)

This is crazy, but not far gone.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2016)

The low value of black women is more disturbing than anything else. And you gotta be from, or familiar with the way the community has been in this case to understand why he was able to get away with it for so long. this is why I don't want another Clinton in office. This is more complex than just a serial killer.


----------



## TayMac (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't doubt they did know and not care. As it says drug addicts, prostitutes, and poor are ignored as victims and being black is just another incentive for them to sweep it under the rug.  

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 18, 2016)

I watched the documentary about him last year and it gave me the heebeejeebees.  I think his son was involved as well.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 18, 2016)

This is the case that makes me a little angry every time.  It's not even the killer so much as the police couldn't be bothered to care when the local association provided all kinds of proof.  They had the house and info on the suspect for 20 years.  But the cops disregarded that info because it came from a prostitute.

It's also the first case I ever heard the police used a term "NPI" (no person involved) for a death involving a prostitute.  SMH

The cops had the AUDACITY to step forward and take credit at the press conference though.


----------



## CaraWalker (Feb 18, 2016)

this is the first im hearing of this

if a steady stream of white girls had been murdered for over 40 years there would be round the clock nancy grace coverage on this


----------



## Dellas (Feb 18, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> The low value of black women is more disturbing than anything else. And you gotta be from, or familiar with the way the community has been in this case to understand why he was able to get away with it for so long. this is why I don't want another Clinton in office. This is more complex than just a serial killer.


Yes.

It is about how structural racism operates. As someone that has stayed in a low income area the fact that you can't call for help or protection and law enforcement is a joke. 
Just plain scary.

People didn't care. If it was one or two white girls....the military FBI ....
everyone would be involved.....


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2016)

Its really effed up this has been going on an entire generation, my entire lifetime,  the public did not know! like how messed up is that! It was like he was given free reign serial kill... destroy a population on the sly.  I am totally outraged! Outraged!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2016)

Adel10 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is about how structural racism operates. As someone that has stayed in a low income area the fact that you can't call for help or protection and law enforcement is a joke.
> Just plain scary.
> ...


Racism, poverty, the crack epidemic, fear of police, disregard from the police, mental illness, depression, runaways, unemployment, businesses moving overseas/Mexico, etc...


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 18, 2016)

vickid said:


> Check HBO GO for the documentary Tales of the Grim Sleeper.  IT IS OUTSTANDING!  Saw it at the Pan African Film Fest last year where they had a Q and A with the filmmaker, local activists and attorney who forced the LAPD to open the case. This group was unrelenting and put major heat on LAPD and the mayor.  After the screening, you come away with the strong idea that LAPD KNEW what was going on and did not care because it was a bunch of low income black women being killed.  Lonnie Franklin's own friends seemed to know what he was doing and kept their mouths closed for years and talked about how sloppy he was with what he was doing.




Wait his friends knew!!! I cant..I'm done!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 18, 2016)

TCatt86 said:


> I watched the documentary about him last year and it gave me the heebeejeebees.  I think his son was involved as well.




His son tooo! I can't. ..


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 18, 2016)

This makes me sick to the stomach. I agree with the sentiment that if yt women were being killed the case would have been solved sooner. I can't think of a punishment that would be severe enough for this arsehole.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2016)

I think law enforcement involved in this case needs to be punished too.


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 18, 2016)

sweetvi said:


> His son tooo! I can't. ..


Yeah in some of his later crimes.  There was something about him that creeped me out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> I think law enforcement involved in this case needs to be punished too.


I agree, but does the police and killer are only to be blamed? Nobody cared.. It took a group to bring some type of light to the situation. Mothers, daughters, sisters, etc were being abused, tortured, and murdered. This is no different from gangbangers/drug dealers being able to live next door to someone, and just be able to terrorize the neighborhood. People in that neighborhood were so lost, they allowed this creep roam freely!  The white man don't give two nickels about us. They will sit back and allow us to destroy ourselves. They see us and treat us like wild animals, and we fall victim to that.


----------



## HappyMadison (Feb 18, 2016)

but someone would be wrong to pop a cap in his butt while he slept...


----------



## Sosa (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow...color me surprised that this was done by a black man. 

This is so horrible. I don't even wanna see this as a Law and Order SVU episode.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 18, 2016)

Lord. I do not believe that serial killers take breaks.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Feb 18, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I agree, but does the police and killer are only to be blamed? Nobody cared.. It took a group to bring some type of light to the situation. Mothers, daughters, sisters, etc were being abused, tortured, and murdered. This is no different from gangbangers/drug dealers being able to live next door to someone, and just be able to terrorize the neighborhood. People in that neighborhood were so lost, they allowed this creep roam freely!  The white man don't give two nickels about us. They will sit back and allow us to destroy ourselves. They see us and treat us like wild animals, and we fall victim to that.


True about the cops but because he targeted prostitutes, drug addicts and women without close family ties there was no one to care. He knew exactly what he was doing...


----------



## jeanghrey (Feb 18, 2016)

Sosa said:


> Wow...*color me surprised that this was done by a black man.*
> 
> This is so horrible. I don't even wanna see this as a Law and Order SVU episode.




I've watched enough ID channel to know not to be surprised, most serial killers tend to kill within their own ethnic group........it's just that black victims don't get the same level of investigation as nonblack victims......


----------



## futurelonglocks (Feb 18, 2016)

I saw the documentary on HBO as well. It was very chilling, I couldn't sleep after watching it. That man is evil...and they showed the pictures that he took of those women that were either drugged or dead....it was horrible.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 18, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> This is the case that makes me a little angry every time.  It's not even the killer so much as the police couldn't be bothered to care when the local association provided all kinds of proof.  They had the house and info on the suspect for 20 years.  But the cops disregarded that info because it came from a prostitute.
> 
> It's also the first case I ever heard the police used a term "NPI" (no person involved) for a death involving a prostitute.  SMH
> 
> The cops had the AUDACITY to step forward and take credit at the press conference though.


They actually have a term NPI that indicates certain humans are not people?!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 18, 2016)

TCatt86 said:


> I watched the documentary about him last year and it gave me the heebeejeebees.  I think his son was involved as well.




I hope the guy that was helping the people in the documentary and got beat up by friends of the killer's son is okay. He was sceptical in the beginning but he probably helped because he new the man was capable. I think his son was involved too. The big mystery is his wife!!! She had to suspect something.

OAN: The lapd is despicable. I'm glad those ladies called them out during that press conference.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 18, 2016)

nyeredzi said:


> They actually have a term NPI that indicates certain humans are not people?!



Yep, They discuss it  the HBO documentary.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2016)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> The big mystery is his wife!!! She had to suspect something.


Wait.

The killer is MARRIED?!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 18, 2016)

vickid said:


> Check HBO GO for the documentary Tales of the Grim Sleeper.  IT IS OUTSTANDING!  Saw it at the Pan African Film Fest last year where they had a Q and A with the filmmaker, local activists and attorney who forced the LAPD to open the case. This group was unrelenting and put major heat on LAPD and the mayor.  After the screening, you come away with the strong idea that LAPD KNEW what was going on and did not care because it was a bunch of low income black women being killed.  Lonnie Franklin's own friends seemed to know what he was doing and kept their mouths closed for years and talked about how sloppy he was with what he was doing.




I just watched the entire documentary. The women are/were so beautiful!  It hurts my heart to see what crack turned them into and how our lives are insignificant just because we are black. .


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 19, 2016)

My heart just sinks from seeing all those women, all those lives...
May they all rest in peace.


----------



## Harina (Feb 19, 2016)

I couldn't believe that Raven Symone lookalike basically implied that it was his first wife's fault for not being around to keep him in check. The coddling of men...I can't.


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> The low value of black women is more disturbing than anything else. And you gotta be from, or familiar with the way the community has been in this case to understand why he was able to get away with it for so long. *this is why I don't want another Clinton in office. This is more complex than just a serial killer.*



@shortdub78
You are so right. I was just talking to a man from Arkansas and he told me how Bill Clinton was in on the drug epidemic in Arkansas and the CIA drug trafficking, was voted in as Governor because of it, turned a blind eye to it, took payments, .... etc I was not aware how dirty and scandalous he was. Hilary is cut from the same cloth.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 19, 2016)

There was another story of a black guy, not as many people who killed like this.  I believe it was in Chicago.  Not on as large a scale as this is, but he had the bodies in the house and in the backyard.  Everyone in the neighborhood complained about the stench for years, and nothing happened.
ETA it was Cleveland, his name was Anthony Sowell.


----------



## dancinstallion (Feb 19, 2016)

crlsweetie912 said:


> There was another story of a black guy, not as many people who killed like this.  I believe it was in Chicago.  Not on as large a scale as this is, but he had the bodies in the house and in the backyard.  Everyone in the neighborhood complained about the stench for years, and nothing happened.
> ETA it was Cleveland, his name was Anthony Sowell.



@crlsweetie912   I remember the guy in Cleveland Ohio that did this as well.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 19, 2016)

dancinstallion said:


> @crlsweetie912   I remember the guy in Cleveland Ohio that did this as well.


Yes that was scary as heck!  And there were women who got away, but because they were addicts they knew they wouldn't have been believed.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Sowell


----------



## Harina (Feb 19, 2016)

Wasn't there some black stand up comedian who also was a serial killer? Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 19, 2016)

crlsweetie912 said:


> There was another story of a black guy, not as many people who killed like this.  I believe it was in Chicago.  Not on as large a scale as this is, but he had the bodies in the house and in the backyard.  Everyone in the neighborhood complained about the stench for years, and nothing happened.
> ETA it was Cleveland, his name was Anthony Sowell.


There was a guy in Chicago too. The Englewood Murders.


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 20, 2016)

Harina said:


> Wasn't there some black stand up comedian who also was a serial killer? Anyone know what I'm talking about?



No, we don't believe Bill killed any of his victims...

sorry, needed some humor because this case pisses me off, it got me all sorts of angry and outraged and I don't know what to do.  Thank you also @dancinstallion  for that hilarious gif in your siggie. I needed that laugh after watching that documentary.


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 20, 2016)

dancinstallion said:


> @shortdub78
> You are so right. I was just talking to a man from Arkansas and he told me how Bill Clinton was in on the drug epidemic in Arkansas and the CIA drug trafficking, was voted in as Governor because of it, turned a blind eye to it, took payments, .... etc I was not aware how dirty and scandalous he was. Hilary is cut from the same cloth.



They are sucking Haiti dry of precious minerals as we speak


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 20, 2016)

DarkJoy said:


> Wait.
> 
> The killer is MARRIED?!



Yes, the wife lived their part time (we don't know why) and was always involved in church. In the documentary they pass by her exiting church but the guys tell the cameraman not to approach her or ask her about her husband. They said she's a good woman.


----------



## momi (Feb 20, 2016)

I tell you the truth. People are sick!!!


----------



## ambergirl (Feb 20, 2016)

We never hear how the CJ system fails black women unless it is about their male folk in prison. 

The tragedy of CJ for black women is that our lives aren't valued enough to be protected and that when we are involved in criminal behavior it is often because of our ties with men.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 11, 2016)

I finally watched the documentary on this a few days ago, and OMG that man was a monster.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 10, 2017)

vickid said:


> Check HBO GO for the documentary Tales of the Grim Sleeper.  IT IS OUTSTANDING!  Saw it at the Pan African Film Fest last year where they had a Q and A with the filmmaker, local activists and attorney who forced the LAPD to open the case. This group was unrelenting and put major heat on LAPD and the mayor.  After the screening, you come away with the strong idea that LAPD KNEW what was going on and did not care because it was a bunch of low income black women being killed.  Lonnie Franklin's own friends seemed to know what he was doing and kept their mouths closed for years and talked about how sloppy he was with what he was doing.



I just watched this. Omg, I can't believe how many people knew or suspected and said nothing. All his homeboys laughing and joking about him being a pervert, torturing women, or wanting to kill women who were addicts made me sick. Even his son was like nope, I would have never snitched on my dad if I knew.

It was an excellent documentary but it made me angry.


----------



## PuddingPop (Oct 10, 2017)

Southernbella. said:


> I just watched this. Omg, I can't believe how many people knew or suspected and said nothing. All his homeboys laughing and joking about him being a pervert, torturing women, or wanting to kill women who were addicts made me sick. Even his son was like nope, I would have never snitched on my dad if I knew.
> 
> It was an excellent documentary but it made me angry.


Do you have a link or the name of the documentary?  The original link in the post is no longer available.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 10, 2017)

PuddingPop said:


> Do you have a link or the name of the documentary?  The original link in the post is no longer available.



@PuddingPop


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 10, 2017)

PuddingPop said:


> Do you have a link or the name of the documentary?  The original link in the post is no longer available.



I'm not sure if it's ok to post this since the subject matter is so dark but I checked and it's on Youtube. Mods please remove if this is inappropriate.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 10, 2017)

Southernbella. said:


> I just watched this. Omg, I can't believe how many people knew or suspected and said nothing. All his homeboys laughing and joking about him being a pervert, torturing women, or wanting to kill women who were addicts made me sick. Even his son was like nope, I would have never snitched on my dad if I knew.
> 
> It was an excellent documentary but it made me angry.



I read an LA Times review from when it first came out and the writer noted something I forgot, that most of Lonnie's friends were struggling drug addicts and he would hire them to work or buy them drugs. Just like with Weinstein, Lonnie was someone who wielded power over others and that was one of the things that helped him get away with it for so long despite people knowing.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Oct 11, 2017)

i think I saw a Forenisc Files or some similar docu about this.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Oct 11, 2017)

Southernbella. said:


> I read an LA Times review from when it first came out and the writer noted something I forgot, that most of Lonnie's friends were struggling drug addicts and he would hire them to work or buy them drugs. Just like with Weinstein, Lonnie was someone who wielded power over others and that was one of the things that helped him get away with it for so long despite people knowing.


Yep. He took advantage of a very sad situation that was the crack epidemic


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm trying to find this to watch, but I see a few of them. Is it the movie made in 2o14? I want to see the one where his friends and kids were interviewed.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 15, 2017)

"He was only killing hookers"


----------



## ambergirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Southernbella. said:


> I just watched this. Omg, I can't believe how many people knew or suspected and said nothing. All his homeboys laughing and joking about him being a pervert, torturing women, or wanting to kill women who were addicts made me sick. Even his son was like nope, I would have never snitched on my dad if I knew.
> 
> It was an excellent documentary but it made me angry.



This is why this notion of BM checking other  BM on behavior will never happen...if murdering and torturing women won't get someone to break the bro code nothing will.

Also I think this illustrates how the moral universe can get twisted when people are dealing with serious poverty and it's ills. When the "formal" economic and social systems fail, people become reliant on informal networks and connections to survive so there's a lot of looking the other way around unsavory behaviors of the folks who you may need one day.


----------



## RUBY (Oct 27, 2017)

It's taken me awhile to watch the documentary. It was long, draining and depressing. 

I really don't know to feel. There is a sense of hopelessness that emanates from the whole thing. And honestly I wouldn't mind if some kind of a Tsunami wiped out all the men and even some of the women in that documentary.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 12, 2019)

I  saw this documentary on amazon called the grim sleeper. Anyone familiar with this case? It is about a serial killer in LA who killed over 100 black women from the 80’s to 2007. 

The lapd knew about him for years but did not do much because the victims were drug addicted black prostitutes. What is even more shocking was the fact that a lot of the serial killers friends knew that he was killing women and did nothing. I suspect some of them were in on it. 

It is so depressing. It’s like black women are worthless trash to some of these males.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 12, 2019)

Sorry did not realize there were other threads on this already. But just in case someone else did not know about this here they are.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ght-have-killed-180-black-women-in-la.782883/


https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ictim-tells-details-of-dreadful-night.483616/


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-grim-sleeper-another-aa-serial-killer-captured.482176/


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 12, 2019)

I got the distinct impression that his son was in on it. Also was the baby sitter hinting that the serial killer molested his son?


Other people should have been arrested including the son, friends and probably wife. How did she not know? Even if she lived there part time?

Even though it took over 4 years to convict him I still do not think they did a thorough job of interviewing/getting info from people. It seemed they got one person and that was enough for them to say the case is closed. He did not kill all those women by himself. Plus as others have said there are/were other serial killers.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 12, 2019)

I forgot I had already posted on this.





Ganjababy said:


> "He was only killing hookers"


----------



## moneychaser (Oct 12, 2019)

Ganjababy said:


> I  saw this documentary on amazon called the grim sleeper. Anyone familiar with this case? It is about a serial killer in LA who killed over 100 black women from the 80’s to 2007.
> 
> The lapd knew about him for years but did not do much because the victims were drug addicted black prostitutes. What is even more shocking was the fact that a lot of the serial killers friends knew that he was killing women and did nothing. I suspect some of them were in on it.
> 
> It is so depressing. It’s like black women are worthless trash to some of these males.




This documentary was so good and depressing! It show how the system values black women.  It took them two whole decades to find him when he used the same gun and was going around bragging about killing all of those women.


----------



## melisandre (Mar 30, 2020)

*Convicted serial killer known as the 'Grim Sleeper' found dead in prison cell *
[URL='https://www.cnn.com/profiles/hollies-profile']
	

By Hollie Silverman, CNN



Updated 2:07 AM ET, Mon March 30, 2020 








Grim Sleeper Lonnie Franklin died while on death row.
(CNN)A convicted serial killer, who murdered and preyed on women in California over a span of three decades, died over the weekend at San Quentin State Prison.

Lonnie Franklin, known as the "Grim Sleeper," was found unresponsive in his cell Saturday night, according to a statement from the California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation.
An autopsy is being performed to determine the 67-year-old's cause of death, but there were no signs of trauma, the statement said.
He was a former city trash collector and also worked as a garage attendant at a LAPD station. 

Police collected DNA from some of the crime scenes but were unable to find a match for several years. 





Lonnie David Franklin Jr. was convicted of being the Los Angeles-area serial killer known as the Grim Sleeper.
That changed when investigators found a similar match to Franklin taken from the scene on a second attempt to cross reference a state databank of convicted felons' DNA. 
The match was his son.
Franklin was placed on 24-hour surveillance and a plan was made to obtain his DNA.
An undercover officer posed as a waiter and collected a pizza crust left behind by Franklin. The DNA on that crust came up as a match for the killer dubbed the "Grim Sleeper."
He was arrested in July 2010. When police raided his South Los Angeles home, they discovered photos and videos of 180 women. Police have since accounted for the identities and whereabouts of most of them, but the circumstances surrounding about 30 of the women remain 
He was found guilty on 10 counts of first-degree murder and one count of attempted murder in the deaths of nine women and one teenage girl between 1985 and 2007. 
Franklin was sentenced to death on August 10, 2016 in Los Angeles County, the release said.
California reinstated capital punishment in 1978. Since then 82 inmates have died from natural causes, 27 have died by suicide and 13 have been executed in the state of California. Eight people -- including Franklin -- have died and are awaiting a cause of death while 14 have died from other causes, according to the release.
CNN's Giovanna Van Leeuwen contributed to this report.
[/URL]
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/30/us/grim-sleeper-dies-death-row/index.html


----------



## Danewshe (Apr 3, 2020)

May he burn in eternal hell.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 7, 2020)

Good riddance.


----------

